# What DVR to get?



## odie1 (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi, New member here, today i recieved a letter from dish network that i have an older model 2000 that will no longer working soon, they will offer me a free DVR!! Well i called Dish network up and ask about the DVR and told me that they will give me the 501 for free...Wondering if worth getting?? Just read on some of the other reviews from this forum that there are some bugs with this even with the new software upgrade...Also i'm considering the 721 after reading about four pages out of the 14 from Scotts review on it, one questions on that does that have caller ID on it??, Not that it a big issue for me but just curious? I guess that the 500 all the same except for that hard drives..Any input on these? Thanks... The 900's look nice but to expensive for HD...


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

are you the odie thats involved in the AC Gilbert heritage society?

The new dish DVRs arry a $5 a month extra DVR charge unless you have the everything pack.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

The 501 has no $5/mo fee. I'm surprised they offered you that model, and not the 510 which does have the fee. If it truly is the 501, jump on it. Really.

The 721 is a better receiver overall, but is actually buggier than the 501/508/510 (which all use the same software). It also costs around $350, which is $350 more than free.


----------



## odie1 (Oct 14, 2004)

Bob Haller said:


> are you the odie thats involved in the AC Gilbert heritage society?
> 
> The new dish DVRs arry a $5 a month extra DVR charge unless you have the everything pack.


No i'm not involved with the AC Gilbert Heritage...Only package i have is the 120 with HBO and local stations...


----------



## odie1 (Oct 14, 2004)

garypen said:


> The 501 has no $5/mo fee. I'm surprised they offered you that model, and not the 510 which does have the fee. If it truly is the 501, jump on it. Really.
> 
> The 721 is a better receiver overall, but is actually buggier than the 501/508/510 (which all use the same software). It also costs around $350, which is $350 more than free.


Yes they are offering the 501, ask about the 510 there was a fee of $50. on that, I'm going to call dish again on the fee on dvr's again and maybe go the a satallite store to look over the models #..But i take it that there are no bugs on this 501?? Just wondering why Dish is willing to give this one out??


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

odie1 said:


> Hi, New member here, today i recieved a letter from dish network that i have an older model 2000 that will no longer working soon, they will offer me a free DVR!!


Just so readers know what is going on, here is more information: DISH will be going to a new encryption system (Nagra2) and some of the older receivers are NOT going to get a software update that will allow them to continue working. DISH will be sending letters to all owners of those ACTIVE older receivers offering to replace them. If you have an older receiver in storage (i.e. not currently subscribed) you will NOT get a letter so it would be a good idea to activate the receiver or sell it NOW to someone that will activate it.


----------



## odie1 (Oct 14, 2004)

Ok, just got off the phone with Dish, and after talking with someone in tech department, there is no fee of $4.98 with the 501, and 508, there is on the 510 because of the bigger hard drive, the same goes with 721..Really can't see paying a $5. fee for bigger hard drive for recording..So that $50 that i mention above on the 510 was for them to come out and hook up that model, but if i get the 501 or 508 there is no fee,, free hook up...Anyway wondering how long has the 501 been out??


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

odie1 said:


> There is no fee of $4.98 with the 501, and 508, there is on the 510 because of the bigger hard drive, the same goes with 721.


Whoever told you that there is a fee on the 721 was wrong. There is no fee and it has two tuners.


----------



## Jordan420 (Nov 11, 2003)

I would get the 721 if you can, no DVR fee, 2 tuners- record 2 shows & watch a previously recorded one at the same time, 90 hours of record time.


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

Take the 501. Mine has been rock solid, and while it's HD is small, it is a good resell if you decide to for a 721(of which I also have). The 501 is a good unit, lacking only a second tuner. And, with no VoD fee, it's well worth the free.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Free is good. You can always buy a 721 later. In the mean time, jump on the FREE 501 offer.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Bill R said:


> Just so readers know what is going on, here is more information: DISH will be going to a new encryption system (Nagra2) and some of the older receivers are NOT going to get a software update that will allow them to continue working. DISH will be sending letters to all owners of those ACTIVE older receivers offering to replace them. If you have an older receiver in storage (i.e. not currently subscribed) you will NOT get a letter so it would be a good idea to activate the receiver or sell it NOW to someone that will activate it.


 Here's a slight correction to what Bill posted, directly from one of my contacts at Dish regarding the retirement and replacement of older receivers:



> The ONLY receiver that is being replaced is the 2000. Not only because of any new encryption method, but because it doesn't have enough physical memory to handle any more software updates/upgrades, period. End of story. There are no plans to replace any other older model receivers at this time. Not "some of the older receivers" as Bill R put it. I don't think anyone needs to be under the impression that if they have an older model that it will get replaced. He IS correct in that in order for it to be replaced the box has to be active on an account.


----------



## odie1 (Oct 14, 2004)

Well thanks for the advice, sounds like a 50/50 decision, like larry stotler and garypen said "it's free" so thats what i'll do...Plus Dish will install it for free to, maybe when the Dish installer comes out i'll ask him if he happen to have one the 721 on the van and plus get his 2 cents..Also have save up for it too, xmas is coming.. Thanks again..."FREE IS GOOD"


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

odie1 said:


> Well thanks for the advice, sounds like a 50/50 decision, like larry stotler and garypen said "it's free" so thats what i'll do...Plus Dish will install it for free to, maybe when the Dish installer comes out i'll ask him if he happen to have one the 721 on the van and plus get his 2 cents..Also have save up for it too, xmas is coming.. Thanks again..."FREE IS GOOD"


FYI - installers can't sell equipment, so make sure that whatever you want you decide on before you make the appt. Personally I'd take the FREE 501 over spending the $300 plus for the 721. You can buy a 721 later if your needs change.


----------



## stonecold (Feb 20, 2004)

I say buy a 7200 off ebay.... 

7200 still the only one with Name based recording and you can get them for 100 dollars.

I would take the free 501 but would alos get a 7200


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

stonecold said:


> I say buy a 7200 off ebay....
> 
> 7200 still the only one with Name based recording and you can get them for 100 dollars.
> 
> I would take the free 501 but would alos get a 7200


I had a 7100 (similar to 7200, just smaller HD). I sold my 7100 in January 2004 and bought a 508, then added a 721 in April. I have no regrets on selling my 7100 and wouldn't recommend the 7200 to someone buying something now because you have a $9.99 monthly fee that may or may not get waived by E* and it's a very old receiver (4-5 years old). The fee is charged if you want to activate the PVR features to record, but it's not clear whether or not you'll be charged this fee. Theoretically E* will be adding name based recording in the future (hopefully next year) to the 501/508/721 etc. Get the 501 and use it for several months before considering a 7200.


----------



## odie1 (Oct 14, 2004)

Just placed my order in, installing the 501 on tues the 19th. The lady i talk to said the installer will tune my dish if needed and check all hardware too..I'll make sure it has the lastest version 2.23 too and make everything works before he leaves...Yes i will consider the 721 in future, the 501 will have a 90 warrenty after install..


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Good decision, odie.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

A 510, at $50, will cost you about $230 over 3 years, more if it lasts longer or isn't obsolete by then. At 5 years it baloons to $350. Anyone who owns a 2000 this long likely expects to hold on to its replacement for some time, as well. This makes a 721 (or the 501 deal) a better deal in the long run.


----------



## dnsc_installer (Sep 11, 2004)

odie1 said:


> Just placed my order in, installing the 501 on tues the 19th. The lady i talk to said the installer will tune my dish if needed and check all hardware too..I'll make sure it has the lastest version 2.23 too and make everything works before he leaves...Yes i will consider the 721 in future, the 501 will have a 90 warrenty after install..


Apologies for coming in when this thread is bout over, but just a question, and a word of advice. Are you getting this 501 through E*? If you are, make sure it is a 501 when the installer gets there, before he hooks anything up. I read another post where is was suppose to be sending a 301 to a sub and sent them a 311 instead. So good luck, the 501's where a pain when they first came out, but seem to have developed over time into a decent DVR. really wish I still had mine, but oh well. Good luck and all.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Good point. He doesn't want a 510 and get saddled with that $5/mo fee.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

The 721 was one of the best receivers ever made my Dish in my opinion. The two tuners, 90 hours, fast EPG, no DVR fee, great look interface. Price was a big high when I bought mine but now the price has dropped down a good bit.


----------



## Trisuper (Oct 6, 2004)

I am looking at the 721 but I am not sure how I need to run the cable. I have 2 receivers but am looking to replace only 1 of them. The model I am looking to replace is a 3900. I also have a SW21 switch. What do I need to purchase and do to be able to upgrade to a 721 receiver.

I have posted to another thread but this one seems to be more active.

Thanks.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Trisuper said:


> I am looking at the 721 but I am not sure how I need to run the cable. I have 2 receivers but am looking to replace only 1 of them. The model I am looking to replace is a 3900. I also have a SW21 switch. What do I need to purchase and do to be able to upgrade to a 721 receiver.
> 
> I have posted to another thread but this one seems to be more active.
> 
> Thanks.


To get an accurate response, you need to provide more information on your current setup.

Specifically...

What is the model of the receiver that is staying? (is it DishPro compatible)
What type of LNB are you using? (Dual, Quad, DishPro)
What are you pulling off the side sat that requires the SW21? (can you do without it?)

Understand that the 721 requires two identical sources for the inputs. You cannot have a SW21 on one input and not on the other.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

Oh No! If only I had hung on to my old 2000 receiver with uhf remote a couple more months longer I too could have had a FREE DVR501! :bang


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Trisuper - You will need either a "Quad" LNB with 4 outputs ("Legacy" style to match your other receiver if it's as old as the 3900), or an SW64 switch. An SW44 would work in your situation, too. They are discontinued, but maybe you can find one on Ebay.


----------



## odie1 (Oct 14, 2004)

Well today was the day, got the DVR 501 installed by a sub contrator by Dish, the box it came in stated that it was a refurbish unit, the tech did the software update so it has 2.23 seems to be OK for now, I've notice the caller ID does not work on it had a few incoming phone calls nothing on the screen (yes the caller ID is enable), but so far i'm impressed with some of the features it has..I'll use the DVR tomorrow night while i'm at work see if records the show LOST..it has 35hrs of record time....Also when the tech was here he had to call in the Dish people to give them the serial # and other info, the Dish people told him to tell me about the $5.00 charge for DVR, but of course the tech had to remind them that there is NO monthy Charge on this unit!! Duh---Wish that all Customer service would know about this!!


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

Give Dish a call about the caller ID not working...they should be able to assist with this. I'd also check your phone line connection to make sure that there's no problem between the receiver and the wall plug in.


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

Yeah, the CSR will say that the system is not grounded, and then if it is they will blame it on the phone company............been through that. Had a pretty irrate customer till I went back and showed him how I had grounded it, then he was pissed off at E* for telling him something like that............


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 19, 2004)

odie1 said:


> Hi, New member here, today i recieved a letter from dish network that i have an older model 2000 that will no longer working soon, they will offer me a free DVR!! Well i called Dish network up and ask about the DVR and told me that they will give me the 501 for free...Wondering if worth getting?? Just read on some of the other reviews from this forum that there are some bugs with this even with the new software upgrade...Also i'm considering the 721 after reading about four pages out of the 14 from Scotts review on it, one questions on that does that have caller ID on it??, Not that it a big issue for me but just curious? I guess that the 500 all the same except for that hard drives..Any input on these? Thanks... The 900's look nice but to expensive for HD...


Get the red one.


----------



## mindwarp (May 19, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Here's a slight correction to what Bill posted, directly from one of my contacts at Dish regarding the retirement and replacement of older receivers:


Do this means that the demise of the 7XXX series aren't true?


----------



## mrmaico (Dec 13, 2003)

I have a deativated 2000 in storage and am wondering what will happen if I call in to try and activate it? Will they just offer me a 501? 

Thanks.....Barry


----------

